# Shallow water Kitty Cork'n flood waters fishing.



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Got some shallow water _*Kitty Cork'n* _action in last night.

_Man-O-Man_ was that fun!

Kitty's are feeding up shallow on the flooded fields and grass flats up into the trib's. Up miles into the the trib's at time, not on the Red itself.

Used sour sucker and sour Goldeye cuts. 12" pole floats and 3' to 2' drop leaders. The cats are feeding up shallow.

Cats ranged from 4.5 lbs up to 19.5 lbs. There fat bellies look like volley balls, they are feeding up big time.

Kitty's are on the prowl! :thumb:


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

No sun = No Fun. :eyeroll:

The shallows warm in the sun, and then cool off again quickly after a day like yesterday.

Sun out they bite, sun under and cold wind...they shut down. A typical spring pattern for kitty's.

Last night was a bust, too cool. Sun should pop out today and get them rolling again by late afternoon...hope so anyway.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Haven't been able to get out yet, hopefully very soon, glad to hear a new season is heating up.


----------

